

Working with interfaces in JAVA - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/working-with-interfaces-in-java/27561

======
claudiug
classes written with lower case, use the php style. like a boss... But his a
master... in c, php, java and any languages from top 10 tiobe index

